# How a marriage works (A little rude , but funny)



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

How a marriage works 


A newlywed couple had only been married for two weeks. The husband, although very much 
in love, couldn't wait to go out on the town and 
party with his old buddies.


So, he said to his new wife, 'Honey, I'll be right back.'

'Where are you going, honey bunch?' 
asked the wife. 


'I'm going to the bar, pretty face. I'm going to have a 
beer.'

The wife said, 'You want a beer, my 
love?'

She went and opened the door to the refrigerator and 
showed him 25 different kinds of beer brands from 12 different countries: Germany, Holland, Japan, 
India, etc.


The husband didn't know what to do, and the only 
thing that he could think of saying was, 'Yes, lolly pop...but at the bar...you know...they have frozen 
glasses...'

He didn't get to finish the sentence, because 
the wife interrupted him by saying,
'You want a frozen glass, puppy face?'

She took a huge beer mug out of the freezer, 
so frozen that she was getting chills just 
holding it.

The husband, looking a bit pale, said, 'Yes, 
tootsie roll, but at the Bar they have those hors d'oeuvres that are really delicious... I won't be long, I'll be right back. I promise. OK?'

You want hors d'oeuvres, poochi 
pooh?' She opened the oven and took out 5 dishes of different hors d'oeuvres: chicken wings, pigs in blankets, mushroom caps,pork strips, etc.

'But my sweet honey... At th e bar... You know...there's swearing, dirty words and all that...' 


'You want dirty words, Dickhead? Drink your f***ing beer in your Goddamn frozen mug and eat your motherf***ing snacks, because you are Married now, and you aren't f***ing going anywhere! Got it, A**hole?' 

so he stayed home............
........and, they lived happily ever after.


Now, isn't that a sweet story?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for that :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I don't find it amusing......happens every day in our house :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats life


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I needed that after trying to get our tv setup working proper, after 3 hours frustrated i got fed up and went on the Forum to unwind . Cheers.
Teal


----------

